# Best Before Date...



## AmandaJR (Nov 30, 2013)

Not being much of a cook my spice "draw" doesn't get much use. Need a stock cube and it's best before is Sept 2009. I say it'll be fine...what do you think??


----------



## Crow (Nov 30, 2013)

My rule for out of date stuff is to give it a sniff, if it smells okay it probably is okay.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 30, 2013)

If it hasn't gone green, then it should have done! If not, it's probably fine.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 30, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			If it hasn't gone green, then it should have done! If not, it's probably fine.
		
Click to expand...

It may have been green to start with - chicken stock cube? I reckon melt it in boiling water, give it a sniff, and if it smells like salty chicken it should be fine!


----------



## Coatsy79 (Nov 30, 2013)

If it's free of fur then your fine :rofl:


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 30, 2013)

You don't make your own stock then?


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 30, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			You don't make your own stock then?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Never...


----------



## stevie_r (Nov 30, 2013)

Those things last for years, you'll be fine.





I accept absolutely no responsibility though


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 1, 2013)

We have veg stock cubes in the cupboard that are years old and are fine. 
It's a _best_ before date not a throw it out now date.


----------



## JCW (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a little Asian food store , Best before date and sell by date are not the same , spices and products like that are ok but tin meat , fish etc etc are best thrown away if its a few years beyond its best by date . in the uk everything has a production date and BB date , most are 2 years , some are a year ............they say the quality of the product is at its best between the dates ,.........a sell by date is just that , throw away after the date has run out ............


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 1, 2013)

Four year OOD so it is probably safer than a M&S Â£10 meal deal chicken.


----------



## cleanstrike (Dec 1, 2013)

Try it. Your stomach will soon tell you whether it was okay or not.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 1, 2013)

You can always try it on the old man 1st. Wait 2 hours then make a decision.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2013)

Forget the flapjacks for the next meet Amanda!


----------



## woody69 (Dec 1, 2013)

It's just a "best before" date, i.e. after that date it's no longer at it's best, but it's certainly not going to cause you any problems.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 1, 2013)

Well the test is at 7pm so will let you know later if we survive! It's been in the slow cooker a while and smells ok...


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 2, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Well the test is at 7pm so will let you know later if we survive! It's been in the slow cooker a while and smells ok...



Click to expand...

and then....silence. Scary.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 2, 2013)

Golf forum to Amanda........come in please?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2013)

Ha ha ha - had ya worried guys 

All ok. My guts of steel in good nick and HIDs delicate guts also ok!! I'll keep them for another few years then!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

To be honest - stock cubes past Best Before 2009 I'd chuck - after all how skint are you?  I chucked some packets of Thai Tom Yum paste this weekend - they were BB dates of 2009.  I'll happily use something a bit past it's BB date but will never use anything past it's 'Use By' date unless only by a couple of days max and 'sniff test' OK.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			To be honest - stock cubes past Best Before 2009 I'd chuck - *after all how skint are you?*  I chucked some packets of Thai Tom Yum paste this weekend - they were BB dates of 2009.  I'll happily use something a bit past it's BB date but will never use anything past it's 'Use By' date unless only by a couple of days max and 'sniff test' OK.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha - that really made me chuckle :clap:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm sure we've used stuff older than that before so go for it.




Disclaimer: HawkeyeMS accepts no responsibility for any illness suffered after following this advice


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 2, 2013)

I used a tin of kidney beans a few weeks ago. Only after using them did I think "I haven't bought those for a while" and checked... Best before Nov 2010. 

And despite what many would argue to the contrary, there is nothing wrong with me


----------



## chellie (Dec 2, 2013)

I threw out a jar of cloves recently. They were from the early 1960's and had travelled from the UK to South Georgia and back.........


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2013)

I ate recently one of those Christmas puddings that your supposed to steam in their plastic pots, I removed it and microwaved it though, the price label had 2007 on it, it was gorgeous :thup:


----------



## vkurup (Dec 3, 2013)

For a minute I thought it was best before date on the Taylormade shineys before the next one comes out... Should be in the Lounge


----------



## JCW (Dec 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			I ate recently one of those Christmas puddings that your supposed to steam in their plastic pots, I removed it and microwaved it though, the price label had 2007 on it, it was gorgeous :thup:
		
Click to expand...


You ex army Chelsea fans got iron stomach , nothink is wasted lol    EYG


----------



## JCW (Dec 3, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			To be honest - stock cubes past Best Before 2009 I'd chuck - after all how skint are you?  I chucked some packets of Thai Tom Yum paste this weekend - they were BB dates of 2009.  I'll happily use something a bit past it's BB date but will never use anything past it's 'Use By' date unless only by a couple of days max and 'sniff test' OK.
		
Click to expand...

What happens if you got a cold and cant smell ????? ..........................EYG


----------

